# The Proper Saturday Watch Thread



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, so this time it really is Saturday and I`m at work again, wearing this odd couple...

*Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*










*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*










As usual I`ll be swapping over to this later...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Day off for me so I'll be starting with this........










Might change over to something else later, we'll see.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Another coaxial here. Omega speedmaster broadarrow chrono with silver dial and blue hands. No pics though.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't taken this off yet


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK, so this time it really is Saturday and I`m at work again wearing this odd couple...
> 
> *Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*
> 
> ...


Mach, just how mant wrists have you got


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A very nice trio Mac









Still wearing the Chrono Avenger


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK, so this time it really is Saturday and I`m at work again, wearing this odd couple...


Mach - have you got a watch shop? I haven't seen the same one twice!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one for Saturday morning:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so this time it really is Saturday and I`m at work again wearing this odd couple...
> ...


The usual four











JoT said:


> A very nice trio Mac


Thanks John











Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so this time it really is Saturday and I`m at work again, wearing this odd couple...
> ...


I`d go out of business fast if I did as I`m reluctant to sell them on


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Coor Friday went fast didn't it!

Anyway decided to wear 6309 again but this time with the lumpy attached.










Mac how hard would it be to get hold of a Glycine like yours? looks great!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rev said:


> Mac how hard would it be to get hold of a Glycine like yours? looks great!


Not hard at all, do a UKgoogle for Glycine Incursore and go to the first place that comes up


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Swapping my Friday rubber for some Saturday steel...I think. Hard to keep up with you guys, or is it just a time zone thing?.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow there is a lot of choice thanks mac!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow there is a lot of choice thanks mac! 

Flood control came up so posted twice sorry


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rev said:


> Wow there is a lot of choice thanks mac!


You`re welcome, they are very fine, well made watches


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

On my way to the alleyway markets in Chonggyechon.

Wearing this......


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The other day when it was Saturday, I was going to wear this and I still am.










This one as well.










Later,

William


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Is it really Saturday today?

Boy, you have to get up early here. 6.40am and 17 posts already (ok, so half of those are rev & mach discussing how to buy a Glycine







).

Have an early start at the gym, but after I'll be wearing this

_Doxa 5000T Professional_



















Rich


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My Snoopy this morning


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stowa for me this morning.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

This one's going on today


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

wearing this til the other arrives 










oh yeah and i finally resized the photo


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

At the moment this:










But as it's Paddy's day & I'm heading out with some good Irish mates for a traditional session, I'll be swapping over to this come 13.00 CET:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been away for a week wearing the same watch, so its nice to get back and strap something else on..

RLT24...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

IWC St Exupery for me today


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ive been away for a week wearing the same watch, so its nice to get back and strap something else on..
> 
> RLT24...


Welcome back Jase, looks good on a lumpy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am starting off with this at the moment


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional* for me today


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Still this one................really liking this one.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Spirit here today:










Have a nice weekend!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster XXL


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Sturmanskie today.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Gruen Precision today. Automatic with bumper mvt.

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Not difficult for me to decide (playing with different straps again, this one matching my shoes today...I know its quite sad







):










all the best

Jan


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

havent worn this for a while ,happy saturday .


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This Doxa Sharkhunter 750T (Whiteshark) will be moving on soon so I'm giving it a last wear around the house. I'm running out of watches here.









Alasdair


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

*PRS-18A* for today as I'm doing a photo shoot later:










Hippo - A thumbring?!!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

De-blinged the Zeno by sticking it on a rhino...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Black and white...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"De-blinged the Zeno by sticking it on a rhino..."

Y'know, that's a wonderful sentence.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've been trying to decide what watch comes to Spain next week. After many a combo of strap and watch )should really have took photo's but it was late last night) I've settled on pvd 20 black bezel on bond nato. So am wearing it today to get a fell for it to see if it's the right one to take. I'll try and get a pic later.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm still wearing the Scubapro 500:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

cookie520 said:


> De-blinged the Zeno by sticking it on a rhino...


Looks great on the rhino


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

JHM said:


> Not difficult for me to decide (playing with different straps again, this one matching my shoes today...I know its quite sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your shoes might need a polish!!!!

today:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Hippo - A thumbring?!!


Yeah, just one part of my "cool and windswept, down with the kids" image!!!!! Or just clinging on to my dissappearing youth


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Off out soon and have swapped back to Friday's watch


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mmm I'm wearing this now


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> mmm I'm wearing this now


COOL!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> mmm I'm wearing this now


Very nice







- is that a new addition?

Rich


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

yep received today, bloody nice watch it is too


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

*Dreadnought*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today.

RLT 20 on a Speedbird NATO:










Mark


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W Selectron this afternoon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > Hippo - A thumbring?!!
> ...


_Naa,_ it`s just that you`re such a girly


















quoll said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > mmm I'm wearing this now
> ...


Very









Got up half an hour ago, still wearing the Railmaster but have added something a little less expensive to the other wrist











Alpha Fullday 21 Jewels


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Stowa Seatime today(i love my Stowas)










Have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice pieces today also liking the railmaster.

For me nothing special really so on the boring side. Down to in my daily rotation box 1 mechanical and 2 quartz thats it, everything else has been moved to storage. Do have 4 piece in for service ready in a couple incl two 50's chronos one of which will be let go

so me still this beater


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll be wearing this one for a few days


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Prised this away from Parcelforce yesterday, been wearing it since:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Finally got brave enough with the screws to change the strap on my Millemetri to the black Kodiak, so have swapped to that for the rest of today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Grinning ear to ear today....gee...wonder why...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Jonmurgie said:
> ...


Cheeky git


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Grinning ear to ear today....gee...wonder why...
> 
> *Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


Glad it turned up, Rich, and great pictures too -









Changed watches for the evening - sticking with Doxa but I'm also going for something yellow


















Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Which one shall I wear tonight?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> O&W Selectron this afternoon


Nice Mesh, looks great on that O&W


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Oooh, get her














:lol:



Flashharry said:


> Which one shall I wear tonight?


Fourth row down, fifth along, left side


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > O&W Selectron this afternoon
> ...


Thanks Phil, the only problem was the mesh was 20mm & the lugs are 19mm, 5mins with dremel sorted it out but even though it doesn't show on the photo the end pieces are scratched to f**k


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> Too many watches and not enough time to wear them !!


I'll do you a favour, for a price of course.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Right that's it!! Sebastion, hit that nasty man!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Grinning ear to ear today....gee...wonder why...
> 
> *Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


Fantastic mate!

Glad it worked out all right...

We just need to get our strap maker to sort himself out


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Neal,

I think yu have to make a specific post to present us yur "installation" (if not already done), how it's made and how it works.

Thks in advance,

Bertrand



Flashharry said:


> Which one shall I wear tonight?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Nah, its got to be the vintage on the bottom shelf on the right. I think I've got a strap for that one somewhere. Hell of a crown guard too.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

My '15 for what was _supposed_ to be a lazy day lounging around the house.

I haven't cleaned so much in ages. Early night I think


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Which one shall I wear tonight?


I hate you.







WoW!

Later,

William


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

JHM said:


> Not difficult for me to decide (playing with different straps again, this one matching my shoes today...I know its quite sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse a newbe, what's this chunky beauty?


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Found it, sorry. Cannot edit or delete. Where's me coat?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sebastian, check out the link in my sig below, it contains everything you need to know...


----------

